# What do you do for bigger fish?



## diver_sniper

It seems to me like there are two kinds of bass fishing. Catch as many fish as you can, whatever the size. Or focus specifically on large fish even if it means you can count the fish caught in a day on one hand.

So I'm just curious what are some of the things you guys do when searching specifically for a fish we'll say 19 inches or longer?


----------



## jonesy12

Plain and simple, use bigger baits. That's what I've always done and it seems to work. But like you said, you don't catch quantity, but quality


----------



## diver_sniper

Jonesy, elaborate on that a little if you can. Is there a specific type of bait that you think works better than the others when made larger? Are you talking bigger crank baits, spinner baits, top water, soft plastics?

I've heard arguments in every direction, it seems like the base of bass fishing information out there seems to be one of the most inconsistent that I've run into. I've heard the pros raving about how spectacular down sizing is, and I've heard musky fishermen complain about those "pesky" 4 and 5 pound bass that they keep hooking on their gigantic musky baits. I don't really know what to think.


----------



## lesserhunter

I have caught all of my bigger bass in areas you wouldn't think would hold any. Small area's of cover, docks, small weed patchs submerged weed beds. rock piles, logs.


----------



## Canuck

I find if I don't bring a camera I catch huge fish!!

Canuck


----------



## bowhunter04

Diver, I may be wrong but when the pros rave about small baits and light line, it's usually refering to finesse fishing. They do this in areas that are heavily fished. Also, sometimes BASS tournaments take place on lakes where even getting a limit can put you in the top 10. Finesse fishing helps catch more fish. Also, I know out in California, the guys who are trying to break the world record or catch 20 pound fish almost always use huge baits. I would guess you'd be better off to go with bigger baits. You'll catch less fish but they'll be bigger.


----------



## jonesy12

In bigger baits I refer to fishing with a "beefed" up baits. Instead of using the traditional 5 to 7 inch plastic worm/lizard, bump it up to a 10 or even 12 inch plastic bait. Try using over sized swimbaits in the 8 to 10 inch range. I find that when using the larger swimbaits, I tend not to catch the 12 to 15 inch bass which come a dime a dozen on most lakes. Instead I catch the 18 to 20+ inch fish at a far less catch to cast rate. This year I have also found that the larger bass are up in the lily pads right now. Sure there are some "dinks" scattered in, but I have had alot of success as of late in the thickest cover I can find.

Regarding the smaller baits and lighter lines. There is a time a place for that type of fishing. The prime example is clear, deep water with smaller plastics, shaky head worms and drop shotting. Presenting a small bait in these conditions usually produces better than the ordinary bass fishing pattern, spinnerbaits, topwater, cranks, etc.....Another finnesse situation would be a highly pressured lake where the bass are getting fished hard. Try throwing something they haven't seen and smaller.

I am no expert in bass fishing, but I hope this shed some light on the topic.


----------



## nesika308

I once fished bass alot, but with gas prices the Triton stays covered. I can honestly say as a rule big fish are deeper. Lots of dinks in the bank line cover, but the ones that help you win are on cover that most know is there but refuse to see it


----------



## nesika308

Bowhunter04,

I believe out on the west coast finesse fishing plays apart in mid day, but they are all banging some form of structure first. I was lucky enough to talk with Rich Tauber and he shed a little light on dropshoting. If you pull something off of deap structure then dropshot it. Bridges pileing, Lock walls and drifting have worked the best for me, but be prepared to retie about 10 times an hour


----------



## ileddog

I agree with alot of the input here. For me.........I can catch 4 lb Largemouth all day long, but I will say the most important factor to catching those 18-24 inch LARGEMOUTH is location. As the other guy mentioned. Docks, overhangs, sunken timber, HEAVY WEEDS. There big for a reason and its usually because they live and hunt where people are scared to fish. If you get there and deal with the ocasional snag or hang up you will be rewarded.


----------



## ileddog

SLOW WORM PRESENTATION


----------



## njsimonson

Generally, if you want bigger fish, you need to locate the best structure. I have found that the dominant (ie: biggest) largemouth and smallmouth in an area will hold in/on the best structure and the subordinates will spread out from there.

Something that 1) breaks current in moving water and/or provides constant cover in stillwater 2) always has food nearby and 3) is near both deep and shallow water - is where you will find the biggest bass.

The biggest most complex docks generally hold the biggest bass in a stretch of water. If you're flippin, check the three-boat/jet-ski/pontoon dock for the best chance at bigger fish. Make sure to put your bait as far back as you can, in the most hard-to reach spots. Attack each portion of a dock from different angles. Apply the same thing to stumps, overhanging trees, concrete structures, rip-rap, etc. The biggest fish generally get the choicest habitat.


----------



## OverLord

The side of underwater rock points are great for big largemouths...as are logs located close to shore, but near a drop off.

Where I catch the biggest smallmouths is ontop and around sunken boulders.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Up in our area it really depends on the lake or river, the time of year ect.
Some lakes the slop is the way to by running frogs or flippin jigs and some lakes main lake structure is the way to go for Big fish.

I would say the heaviest bags from most tourneys around hear come from deep main lake structure after the summer pattern begins. As far as big VS small baits go that primarly depends on the mood of the fish.


----------



## cut'em

Jig and Pig :beer:


----------



## OverLord

cut'em said:


> Jig and Pig :beer:


yep

early and late in the year jig n pig can catch some monsters


----------

